# physcotherapy is not good..



## jenkydora

Does anybody here know what these specialists can offer other than sitting across from me and I talk 99.9% of the time?

He offers nothing else. This in my mind can be damaging. I'm stuck in my mind rambling about my irrational beliefs to him, I talk constantlly. Nobody in that room offers a different perspective, this is just affirming my depression and anxiety. Talking in this situation is just concreting my abnormal perceptions. I dont think he wants me better. I've been doing this **** for nearly 4 years.

jenky


----------



## James of Maine

That's how I felt about my old psychiatrist. He would just (pretend?) to listen attentively to my nervous blather about this and that, and offer me absolutely no guidance or constructive input. He basically just asked a few questions, then wrote a prescrip or refill at the end. 

Is the person you're seeing a psychologist, psychiatrist, or something else? In any case, you might benefit from shopping around a bit---if you really feel you could still get benefit from psychotherapy, if only you could find the "right" person. They all have their different personalities, philosophies, styles, school of thought, etc.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am seeing a psychiatrist and a trained counselor myself. They are interactive.


----------



## SunLite

Well if your complaining then change. 

Stop paying for the psychotherapy and see somebody else. 

Other people can offer suggestions to you. Try those out. Or if you have an idea of your own try that out.


----------



## KimberlyK

A good therapist should be listening but also giving advice, a different perspective and information to help you conquer your problems.


----------



## Anatomica

:agree my therapist talks more than me, gives me positive reinforcements, suggestions, and help me pull out my negative beliefs about myself. I think you should try seeing another therapist.


----------



## lilly

Also another thing you could try is to tell them straight - tell them to try another style as many therapists are quite flexible. Otherwise go to someone new or have a little break then try someone else.


----------



## odd_one_out

If it's going nowhere, it's probably best to move on.

I had one therapist (CBT) who would give almost no feedback after a few sessions and I'd come out usually feeling like %@~$ with even lower self-esteem.

General pattern:

-I go in.
-He asks me how my homework went.
-I tell him how bad/good it went.
-He says do it more often.
-He says "What else?"
-I decide on my next homework and say why I think it's a good idea.
-With no comment, he says "What else?"
-I think up more homework.
-With no comment, he says "What else?"
-I think up more homework and am feeling increasingly pressured and anxious.
-With no comment, he says "What else?"
-I say I can't think of anything else.
-He makes another appointment for me and dismisses me after as little as TEN MINUTES!

It got progressively worse until one day I STORMED OUT and never went back. (BTW this guy claimed to have a huge passion for helping SAers!).

For a long time I gave up working on SA and would dwell alone in my room when not at work, venting into diaries. Eventually got a chance (really lucky break) to move and started over and had a FAB doc and CBT therapy. :banana 

It could really be worth shopping for a better therapist!


----------



## mranonhello

How was the good CBT doctor different?


----------



## wxman

*Not impressed with psychologist*

I went to a supposed expert in SA 2 years ago and I felt much the same. I would arrive and I would tell him about all my failures and he would suggest some homework. Then we would talk about the homework..this went on and on for about a year. Afterwards I just got fed up..paying this guy 90 dollars per hour to listen to my problems..but he didnt seem to be that interested and frankly that useful. I was quite disaapointed..frankly I think psychologists in general are among the most overpaid and useless workers you can find. They work short work weeks..they charge exorbitant fees..the training to become one is much easier than a doctor..I am really not impressed with these scheisters.


----------



## odd_one_out

> How was the good CBT doctor different?


My new doctor was the one who sent me to the new therapist. The good CBT therapist was vastly more understanding and conscientious. She would even allow things to go slightly over time. Most therapists are extremely strict about going even a minute over.

She had tolerance and would not push me or get frustrated about me keeping to any schedule; and even if I thought I made slow progress sometimes, she was positive and encouraging. She allowed me to talk about my life and not just homework. If I did a bunch of sheets, she'd actually read them through with me thoroughly and not just glance over them. Talking through these things and my life in general, she'd gently nudge me into changing my thinking patterns and it actually began to sink in quite rapidly, whereas the last therapist would leave me with even more negative thoughts!

I don't know why I put up with his rubbish for so long when it was clearly making things worse. I suppose I blamed myself a little for his attitude towards me, which I now realise is totally wrong and I think his behaviour was abominable.


----------



## redkit

I dont like therapists, either.
I like my meds.


----------

